

Grubhub Vulnerable to / Exploitable with OpenSSL CCS - agf
https://www.grubhub.com/

======
agf
Firefox 32 won't connect.

SSL Labs Overall Rating: F

Info on CVE-2014-0224:
[https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140605.txt](https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140605.txt)

